# Cube und Qualität?



## Gutzje (17. Februar 2018)

Möchte hier mal meinen Frust loswerden über Cube!
Ich versuche es kurz zu machen: meine Räder haben insgesamt über 1 Jahr in der Werkstatt gestanden. Das erste Bike (Kaufpreis 3300€)hatte so viel Mängel, dass es der Händler zurückgekauft hat. Ok, dachte ich, das war ein Montagskauf, dann folgte ein Carbon-Hardtrail (Preis 2499€) auch wieder ein Griff in die Schüssel, von den Laufräder über die Schaltung bis zum Rahmenriss und wie es Gott will, auch das Fully(Kaufpreis 4500€) was ich dann noch gekauft habe als Ersatz für das Erste, auch wieder Pech, auch ein Rahmenriss.
Was aber das Schlimmste an der Sache war und ist, die Abwicklung mit dem Händler, man hat keine Möglichkeit mit Cube selbst in Verbindung zu treten. Das kann man nicht als kundenfreundlich nennen.
Ich persönlich kann nur noch raten, Finger weg von Cube.
Wie ist eure Erfahrung mit Cube?
Mfg Gutzje


----------



## xlacherx (17. Februar 2018)

Erfahrung zu Cube: Kann ich nix sagen, da ich immer einen Bogen darum mach. Allein schon, weil sie mir optisch einfach nicht gefallen.

Dass dein Frust groß ist, nachdem du 3 Räder von der Marke hattest, die massiv Probleme gemacht haben, kann ich sehr gut verstehen. Die andere Sache ist aber halt auch ganz einfach so zu beschreiben: 
*
You get what you pay for
*
Ich will damit jetzt auf keinen Fall sagen, dass 2500€ wenig Geld ist, klar ist das viel Geld. Was ich aber damit meine ist, dass man bei Cube einfach "sehr viel Fahrrad" für sein Geld bekommt. 
Anbauteile sind bei Cube einfach sehr gut und hochwertig, was natürlich am Rahmen eingespart werden muss. 
Ich denke die beste Lösung in deinem Fall wird sein, dass du dir einfach ein Rad von einen anderen Hersteller besorgst und damit hoffentlich Glück hast ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fordtruck (17. Februar 2018)

Hallo Gutzje,
wo hatten denn deine Bikes einen Rahmenriss?
Tretlagergehäuse?
Gruß


----------



## Gutzje (17. Februar 2018)

Ja!!


----------



## FZ1 (17. Februar 2018)

Hi , also ich fahre ein Stereo 160 Bj.2016. Und ich benutze es auch . Und ich kann sagen , ich bin zufrieden. Noch nix kaputt 

Gruß


----------



## ButcherFromHell (17. Februar 2018)

Hallo Gutzje,

Deine Vorwürfe sind aber schon ein bisschen arg pauschal!  Kannst Du bitte mal auf Deine vielen Mängel 
etwas näher eingehen?
Wenn ich mir Dein Profilbild ansehen, dann bist Du wohl nicht ganz unschuldig an Deiner Situation?

Beste Grüße,


----------



## Deleted 235477 (17. Februar 2018)

Gutzje schrieb:


> Möchte hier mal meinen Frust loswerden über Cube!
> Ich versuche es kurz zu machen: meine Räder haben insgesamt über 1 Jahr in der Werkstatt gestanden. Das erste Bike (Kaufpreis 3300€)hatte so viel Mängel, dass es der Händler zurückgekauft hat. Ok, dachte ich, das war ein Montagskauf, dann folgte ein Carbon-Hardtrail (Preis 2499€) auch wieder ein Griff in die Schüssel, von den Laufräder über die Schaltung bis zum Rahmenriss und wie es Gott will, auch das Fully(Kaufpreis 4500€) was ich dann noch gekauft habe als Ersatz für das Erste, auch wieder Pech, auch ein Rahmenriss.
> Was aber das Schlimmste an der Sache war und ist, die Abwicklung mit dem Händler, man hat keine Möglichkeit mit Cube selbst in Verbindung zu treten. Das kann man nicht als kundenfreundlich nennen.
> Ich persönlich kann nur noch raten, Finger weg von Cube.
> ...



Wenn du nicht gerade 70kg wiegst, ist mir klar das es das Ht zerlegt hat


----------



## Deleted 235477 (17. Februar 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Erfahrung zu Cube: Kann ich nix sagen, da ich immer einen Bogen darum mach. Allein schon, weil sie mir optisch einfach nicht gefallen.
> 
> Dass dein Frust groß ist, nachdem du 3 Räder von der Marke hattest, die massiv Probleme gemacht haben, kann ich sehr gut verstehen. Die andere Sache ist aber halt auch ganz einfach so zu beschreiben:
> *
> ...



Wie viele Würfel bist du schon gefahren um sagen zu können das die Würfel Rahmen schlecht sind? 

War so ein Cube Typ nicht extrem erfolgreich bei der EWS?.


----------



## Gutzje (17. Februar 2018)

Ok, dann muss es an meinen 72kg liegen


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (17. Februar 2018)

Tipp:
Das nächste Fahrrad sollte kein Cube sein. 
Pro-Tipp:
Es ist egal was auf dem Rahmen des nächsten Fahrrades stehen wird ...


----------



## Deleted 235477 (17. Februar 2018)

Gutzje schrieb:


> Ok, dann muss es an meinen 72kg liegen



Also bist einfach zu dick 
 die 2 Kg waren zu viel. Bei 110 kg+ hab ich schon das ein oder andere kaputt Lr und Rahmen gesehen.

Sag doch mal was genau war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (17. Februar 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Tipp:
> Das nächste Fahrrad sollte kein Cube sein.
> Pro-Tipp:
> Es ist egal was auf dem Rahmen des nächsten Fahrrades stehen wird ...



Pro-pro-pro-Tip: Canyon Top Service, ist auch egal geht eh nix kaputt.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (17. Februar 2018)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Pro-pro-pro-Tip: Canyon Top Service, ist auch egal geht eh nix kaputt.


Na gut.
Es ist fast egal was auf dem Rahmen des nächsten Fahrrades stehen wird ...


----------



## zichl (17. Februar 2018)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Pro-pro-pro-Tip: Canyon Top Service, ist auch egal geht eh nix kaputt.


Bitte, am Ende glaubt dir das noch einer. [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gutzje (18. Februar 2018)

zichl schrieb:


> Bitte, am Ende glaubt dir das noch einer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wäre froh, besonders der Händler und Cube auch dass das nur ein böser Traum gewesen wäre oder ist, beide haben schon eine Menge investiert an Reparaturen+Rückkauf(ich auch)! Mir geht es um die Abwicklung der Garantiefälle und wie man mit dem Kunden umgeht(Monate warten ohne dass man eine Info bekommt),kannst ja mal versuchen mit Cube in Kontakt zu treten und wenn du dann noch einen Händler hast der so gestrickt ist, komme ich nicht heute, komme ich morgen dann kannst du mich verstehen.
 Oh jetzt sagen viele warum beschwert er sich er hat doch Garantie gehabt(macht das die Sache nicht besser)!
1.) Weil ich mein Rad fahren will und nicht meine Zeit beim Händler absitzen möchte !
2.) Das ganze kostet nicht nur Zeit und auch mein Geld sondern zerrt an den Nerven!
3.) Man kommt sich auch vor wie ein Bittsteller wenn man eine Reklamation hat, bei dem Händler!

So jetzt habe ich mehr geschrieben als ich wollte, sorry


----------



## Gutzje (18. Februar 2018)

ButcherFromHell schrieb:


> Hallo Gutzje,
> 
> Deine Vorwürfe sind aber schon ein bisschen arg pauschal!  Kannst Du bitte mal auf Deine vielen Mängel
> etwas näher eingehen?
> ...


----------



## Gutzje (18. Februar 2018)

Kann dir leider nicht folgen!
Wenn du aber das Bikepacking meinst, dann schau bitte bei Cube nach was ich laden darf(Gesamtgewicht)bei einem Körpergewicht von 72kg+Gepäck.
Die Daten für das Gepäck kannst du bei Ortlieb nach schauen. 
Dann kannst du gerne eine Aussage machen!
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235477 (18. Februar 2018)

Er meint sicher dass gleiche wie ich, wenn du 90kg wiegen würdest wäre das Gesamtgewicht überschritten.

Was man sicher bei Carbon nicht darf ist die Gäpck Konstruktion am Sattelrohr.

Aber was genau war jetzt an den Rädern?.

Meines Wissen gab es mal Probleme bei einigen HT mit dem Oberrohr, da löste sich dass Carbon auf.
Risse im Tretlager Bereich bei Carbon sind auch recht verbreitet.


----------



## TypeActive (18. Februar 2018)

Wieso kaufst Du denn nach den Erfahrungen immer wieder bei Cube? Den 2. Kauf kann man vielleicht good will noch nachvollziehen. Aber spätestens nach dem Defekt hätte dann doch Schluss sein müssen 

Tja, günstig und Händler verträgt sich halt einfach nicht ...


----------



## Gutzje (18. Februar 2018)

TypeActive schrieb:


> Wieso kaufst Du denn nach den Erfahrungen immer wieder bei Cube? Den 2. Kauf kann man vielleicht good will noch nachvollziehen. Aber spätestens nach dem Defekt hätte dann doch Schluss sein müssen
> 
> Tja, günstig und Händler verträgt sich halt einfach nicht ...


Kann ich schnell erklären! Bevor das erste Rad zurückgekauft wurde, hatte ich das Hardtrail schon.
Rückkauf bedeutet Automatisch Cube
Mal ganz ehrlich, wer denkt schon dass man so viel Pech haben kann?
Tja, wo du recht hast, ist günstig und Händler.
Persönlich kaufe ich jetzt nur noch im Internet da kann ich die Probleme selbst lösen und brauche keinen Händler der mir ein Gespräch drückt!
Mfg


----------



## xxxT (18. Februar 2018)

warum carbon,wenn ich so bikepacking machen will? leuchtet mir nicht ein.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (18. Februar 2018)

Gutzje schrieb:


> Kann ich schnell erklären! Bevor das erste Rad zurückgekauft wurde, hatte ich das Hardtrail schon.
> Rückkauf bedeutet Automatisch Cube
> Mal ganz ehrlich, wer denkt schon dass man so viel Pech haben kann?
> Tja, wo du recht hast, ist günstig und Händler.
> ...



Bitte bitte dan geh zu Canyon dan wird alles gut.

Warum willst du nicht sagen was an deinen Räder war.


----------



## zichl (18. Februar 2018)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Bitte bitte dan geh zu Canyon dan wird alles gut.
> 
> Warum willst du nicht sagen was an deinen Räder war.


Spätestens wenn er das ganze bike zum zweiten mal in den Karton quetschen muss, nur weil eine Speiche locker ist, wird er grübeln. Es gibt Kunden für die sind Versender gut da sie was sparen und den Händler auch kaum brauchen. Manche sollten dann wiederum aber echt zwingend bei einem Händlerbike bleiben. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gutzje (18. Februar 2018)

Sorry, aber die meisten Antworten gehen nicht auf meine Frage ein, die ich gestellt habe.
Vielleicht habe ich sie auch falsch gestellt?
Noch mal die Frage,wie ist eure Erfahrung mit dem Kundenservice Cube!
Hat schon einer Kontakt mit Cube gehabt und wie war dann der Umgang mit dir?
Kurze Info, selbst verschuldete defekte fallen nicht in die Garantie!!
MFG


----------



## Deleted 235477 (18. Februar 2018)

Gutzje schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die meisten Antworten gehen nicht auf meine Frage ein, die ich gestellt habe.
> Vielleicht habe ich sie auch falsch gestellt?
> Noch mal die Frage,wie ist eure Erfahrung mit dem Kundenservice Cube!
> Hat schon einer Kontakt mit Cube gehabt und wie war dann der Umgang mit dir?
> ...



Cube wird dich an deinen Händler verweisen.
Händler gibts gute und schlechte, genauso wie es gute und schlechte Kunden gibt, kommt ein Kunde den Händler doof wird der sich auch stur stellen.

Warum sagst du nicht was an deinen Rädern war, ich bekomm das Gefühl die willst hier nur bischen rum schimpfen.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (18. Februar 2018)

Gutzje schrieb:


> ...
> Noch mal die Frage,wie ist eure Erfahrung mit dem Kundenservice Cube!
> Hat schon einer Kontakt mit Cube gehabt und wie war dann der Umgang mit dir?
> ...


Jegliche Geschäftsbeziehung zwischen Cube und Dir besteht *nicht*.
Dort wird man sich nicht mit Dir "abgegeben".
Auch wenn Du es nicht wahrhaben willst, Dein Ansprechpartner ist der Händler wo Du das Fahrrad gekauft hast.

Wenn Hersteller/Inverkehrbringer, die üblicherweise nicht direkt an Endverbraucher verkaufen, sich mit Endverbrauchern in irgendeiner "beschäftigen" ist das letztlich nur guter Wille.
Eigentlich ist das Ganze aber eben kein "guter Wille", das Ganze ist sehr schlimm. Weil das das nicht das Geschäftsgebahren ist das diese nach außen hin verkaufen wollen ...


----------



## ButcherFromHell (18. Februar 2018)

Du darfst bei einem Modell von CUBE aus Carbon gar nichts "laden" (siehe Link). 
Die Druckbelastung zerstört den besten Carbon-Rahmen. Vielleicht besteht hier deinerseits ein Informationsdefizit?
https://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/2018/service/FAQ/Weight_Limits_MY18_xlsx.pdf

Sorry, ich möchte Dir wirklich nicht zu nahe treten, aber 3 kaputte Rahmen sind kein Zufall.
Vielleicht kannst Du uns ja trotzdem etwas mehr verraten? Immerhin möchtest Du ja verstanden werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trauchhaus (19. Februar 2018)

Fahre seit Jahren Cube, Alu und Carbon. Bis jetzt keine Probleme, Stürze gehabt an denen meine Knochen nachgaben, Rad ist immernoch heile... 
Einzigster Umtausch war eine Defekte Flaschenhalteraufnahme am Carbonrahmen. Rahmen wurde ohne Probleme sofort getauscht.


----------



## f7q (27. Februar 2018)

Also Ich muss sagen, ich lade nichts auf mein Rad, Hänge auch nichts dran. Trage auch keinen tonnenschweren Rucksack. Habe das Stereo HPC160. Habe 2 Risse hinter mir. Einmal rund um das Tretlager herum. Habe dann den Hauptrahmen ersetzt bekommen durch ein neueres Modell (vorher 2014 - jetz t2015). gleiche Farbe, nur eben leicht anderes Design. Kosten = 0. Bearbeitungsdauer über Händler: 2 Wochen für den kompletten Tausch. Letztes Jahr dann ein Riss in der Sitzstrebe. Gleiches Spiel, Gleiche Bearbeitungsdauer. Natürlich habe ich durch Lagertausch usw. dann nochmal extra kosten gehabt, aber die müssen irgendwann sowieso neu. Jetzt habe ich also einen neuen Rahmen (bis auf die Kettenstrebe) und überhaupt keinen Stress, weil das ja der Job meines Händlers ist! Ich hatte natürlich keinen Kontakt mit Cube selbst. Ich denke dass man bei jedem Rahmen Leute findet, die schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Die Produktion funktioniert natürlich nicht ohne Reklamationen, das wäre ja auch mal eine Revolution.

Ich denke in deinem Fall hast du eben schlechte Erfahrung mit deinem Händler gemacht!. Ich denke nicht, dass du, wenn du bei diesem Händler eine andere Fahrradmarke gekauft hättest, nicht die selben Probleme hättest haben können! Allein der Kontakt mit einem Hersteller aufgrund von Lieferverzögerung, was heutzutage ja alltäglich ist, bekommt man nur leere Versprechungen. Aber keine Konkreten Informationen. So läuft leider mal die Industrie (nicht nur auf die Fahrradbranche bezogen). Dafür hat man ja eben den Händler, mit dem man dann schlechte Erfahrungen machen kann. Somit müsstest du den Thema umbenennen


----------



## Zerzal (16. März 2018)

Wäre ja interessant zu wissen, was waren das für Räder, Modell Jahr, hast du was geändert oder zu vor Wartungen durch geführt? Wo bist mit denen Lang gefahren. Was genau ist Kaputgegangen...?

Fahre selber 3 Stück ohne nennenswerte Probleme... und ich bin nicht lieb zu denen....


----------



## FrankPe (30. März 2018)

Ich reklamiere öfter mal was bei Cube auf deren B2B Portal (arbeite in einem Radladen) und die Reaktionszeit von denen ist wirklich beeindruckend. Teilweise bin ich noch am Hochladen der Schadensbilder, da antworten die schon, in der Regel habe ich eine Antwort spätestens nach 24 Stunden. Umgang mit uns ist immer fair und absolut serviceorientiert. 

Grüße Frank




Gutzje schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die meisten Antworten gehen nicht auf meine Frage ein, die ich gestellt habe.
> Vielleicht habe ich sie auch falsch gestellt?
> Noch mal die Frage,wie ist eure Erfahrung mit dem Kundenservice Cube!
> Hat schon einer Kontakt mit Cube gehabt und wie war dann der Umgang mit dir?
> ...


----------



## Gudyo (10. April 2018)

Ich lese immer über Cube, schlechter Service, schlechte Abwicklung, dabei ist es wie weiter oben beschrieben, beides ist nicht Bestandteil des Kaufvertrages! So ist das Konzept und wenn der Händler es nicht gebacken bekommt ein Rad vernünftig zu übergeben oder Schäden abzuwickeln, ist das nicht das Problem von Cube. Ich fahre Cube seit 15 Jahren und drei davon laufen immer noch! Ich hab aber auch gelernt meine Bikes bis auf die letzte Schraube zu zerlegen und wieder zusammen zu fügen, mich sieht mein Händler nur wenn er etwas auf den Grill legt! 
PS: Ich bin nicht zu faul zum Essen und 72 Kg hab ich auch gewogen, glaube mit 12 oder so!!


----------



## N4rcotic (21. April 2018)

Ich fahre auch Cube seit 3 Jahren. Habe ein Reaction SL in Carbon und ein Fatbike Nutrail (E-Bike) und bin damit Top zufrieden. Das Fatbike sieht viele Trails und wird nicht geschont. Das Carbonbike dagegen sieht nicht viel Wald höchstens mal Schotterstraßen. Es gab mal einen Garantiefall den ich aber im Hauptladen von Cube ( 3km entfernt vom Hauptsitz in Waldershof ) abgewickelt habe. Super Service und top abwicklung. Es kommt meist auf den Händler an wie gewillt dieser ist den Garantiefall abzuwickeln.

Man liest viel schlechtes über Cube selten was gutes, Themen werden meist nur bei Problemen eröffnet...  

Was deinen Fall betrifft hast du schon von Anfang an falsch gehandelt. Einen Rückkauf würde ich mir noch eingehen lassen, aber dann mit Auszahlung der Kohle. Dein Händler hat bei Problemen die auf die Gewährleistung fallen eine Pflicht auf Beseitigung des Schadens. Diesen kannst du schriftlich ankündigen. Wenn 3x nachgebessert wurde und weiterhin Mängel bestehen, kannst du vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten und erhältst die Kohle wieder um dir z.B woanders ein Bike zu kaufen. Evtl wird ein kleiner Nutzungsanteil in Rechnung stellt und das wars. Nicht immer alles gleich hinnehmen und akzeptieren was einem gesagt wird.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (21. April 2018)

N4rcotic schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch Cube seit 3 Jahren. Habe ein Reaction SL in Carbon und ein Fatbike Nutrail (E-Bike) und bin damit Top zufrieden. Das Fatbike sieht viele Trails und wird nicht geschont. Das Carbonbike dagegen sieht nicht viel Wald höchstens mal Schotterstraßen. Es gab mal einen Garantiefall den ich aber im Hauptladen von Cube ( 3km entfernt vom Hauptsitz in Waldershof ) abgewickelt habe. Super Service und top abwicklung. Es kommt meist auf den Händler an wie gewillt dieser ist den Garantiefall abzuwickeln.
> 
> Man liest viel schlechtes über Cube selten was gutes, Themen werden meist nur bei Problemen eröffnet...
> 
> Was deinen Fall betrifft hast du schon von Anfang an falsch gehandelt. Einen Rückkauf würde ich mir noch eingehen lassen, aber dann mit Auszahlung der Kohle. Dein Händler hat bei Problemen die auf die Gewährleistung fallen eine Pflicht auf Beseitigung des Schadens. Diesen kannst du schriftlich ankündigen. Wenn 3x nachgebessert wurde und weiterhin Mängel bestehen, kannst du vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten und erhältst die Kohle wieder um dir z.B woanders ein Bike zu kaufen. Evtl wird ein kleiner Nutzungsanteil in Rechnung stellt und das wars. Nicht immer alles gleich hinnehmen und akzeptieren was einem gesagt wird.




Cube selber hat keine Läden, dass war einfach eine *Multicycle* Filiale.


----------



## N4rcotic (22. April 2018)

Ah ok das wusste ich nicht. Dann war es eben eine Multicycle Filiale die sich offiziell Cube Store Marktredwitz nennt. Dort war der Service sowie Garantieleistungen einwandfrei.


----------



## Shonzo (3. Juli 2018)

Um auf die ursprüngliche Frage zu antworten: 

Bisher keine Probleme mit Stereo Hybrid 140 Race, hauptsächlich Transfer durch den Forst und viele Trails inkl. kleiner Jumps.
Händler freundlich (Cube Store Rhön) und reagiert auf Anfragen umgehend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (7. Juli 2018)

Dass bei Cube Carbon Rahmen, hier ein 2017er Fully, öfter mal die Tretlagergehäuse reißen, ist nichts neues. Mir ist mal ein nageneuer mit Riss geliefert worden. Es gibt hier im Forum auch einige Posts darüber.


----------



## Capic Biker (11. Juli 2018)

Hab mittlerweile den 3ten Carbon Rahmen von Cube an der Kettenstrebe kaputt gemacht.
Alle vom Stereo 160.
Jedes mal bearbeitungsdauer von 6 bis 8 Wochen.

Werde dies bezüglich extra was eröffnen weil ichs ne Frechheit finde wie die mit manchen Kunden umgehen.
Sobald ich den neuen Rahmen habe oder das Defekte Teil getauscht bekomm werde ichs verkaufen und einen großen Bogen um Cube machen.


----------



## 5Werner2 (3. November 2018)

Gutzje schrieb:


> Möchte hier mal meinen Frust loswerden über Cube!
> Ich versuche es kurz zu machen: meine Räder haben insgesamt über 1 Jahr in der Werkstatt gestanden. Das erste Bike (Kaufpreis 3300€)hatte so viel Mängel, dass es der Händler zurückgekauft hat. Ok, dachte ich, das war ein Montagskauf, dann folgte ein Carbon-Hardtrail (Preis 2499€) auch wieder ein Griff in die Schüssel, von den Laufräder über die Schaltung bis zum Rahmenriss und wie es Gott will, auch das Fully(Kaufpreis 4500€) was ich dann noch gekauft habe als Ersatz für das Erste, auch wieder Pech, auch ein Rahmenriss.
> Was aber das Schlimmste an der Sache war und ist, die Abwicklung mit dem Händler, man hat keine Möglichkeit mit Cube selbst in Verbindung zu treten. Das kann man nicht als kundenfreundlich nennen.
> Ich persönlich kann nur noch raten, Finger weg von Cube.
> ...


----------



## 5Werner2 (3. November 2018)

ube EPO E-bike für 3500 Euro
Fazit: Finger weg von verdongelten Antrieben und Akkus , das ein Pedelec Schrott ist weil das Hauptverschleissteil, der Akku, nicht mehr lieferbar ist ist ein Skandal und sollte im Sinne des Verbraucherschutzes gesetzlich geregelt werden.
 wahrscheinlich werde ich meins zum Frühjahr verkaufen und mir für den Preis des Gebrauchten CUBE ein Fischer holen. Da weiß ich dann wenigstens warum ich mich Ärgern muss bei dem Preis ,falls überhaupt was sein sollte.
Ich sehe das auch als bodenlose Frechheit, erst den ganzen Mist Codieren und somit den Kunden an sich binden. Und dann nach kurzer Zeit keine Ersatzteile mehr anbieten.
Ohne Worte!


----------



## 5Werner2 (3. November 2018)

Pfff


----------



## Cubie (3. November 2018)

5Werner2 schrieb:


> Pfff


Hallo Werner,
erzähl uns mal was genau dein Problem ist!
Wie alt ist das Bike, wie viele ca. KM schon drauf, welches Fahrprofil ( Waldweg vs. Downhill etc..)

Was ist den genau defekt oder ist es eher der ökologische Gedanke mit dem Akku der dich treibt?

Verdongelter Antrieb und Codierung hört sich für mich mehr wie Themen aus einem IT-Forum an,
was ist da genau das Problem ?

In deinem Post sind viele Themen angeschnitten die nur wenig aussagen, außer das du unzufrieden bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5Werner2 (3. November 2018)

Cubie schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> erzähl uns mal was genau dein Problem ist!
> Wie alt ist das Bike, wie viele ca. KM schon drauf, welches Fahrprofil ( Waldweg vs. Downhill etc..)
> 
> ...


----------



## 5Werner2 (3. November 2018)

Das Cube epo45 E-Pedelec ist nach 4 jahren 7500 km gelaufen überwiegend Asphaltierte Radwege täglich 40 km zur Arbeit.
Dann war der Akku defekt.
Neuer Ersatzakku ist nicht mehr verfügbar???????.
Also musste ich einen Gebrauchtakku von Cube nehmen mit verringerter Kapazität.
Der Antrieb ist ein Motor von swissdrive .Der Motor kommuniziert per E-bus mit dem akku .
Geschwindikeit ,Tretunterstützung und Rekuperation werden elektronisch geregelt.
BMZ der Akkuhersteller hat die chipproduktion für dieses Modell eingestellt.
Der Akku lässt sich somit nicht mehr mit neuen Zellen bestücken.
Auserdem ist der Akku komplett verklebt.
Beim Versuch des öffnens wird zu 90 Prozent die elektronik zerstört.
Aussage einer auf akku Reparatur Spezialisierten Firma aus Dresden.
Die nehmen solche Akkus nicht an.
Auch andere spezialisierte Firmen weigern sich diesen Typ akku zu überarbeiten.
Der neue gebrauchtakku wird auch bald den Geist aufgeben dann kann ich das Rad entsorgen.
Solch eine Geschäftspolitik finde ich unglaublich.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (3. November 2018)

5Werner2 schrieb:


> Das Cube epo45 E-Pedelec ist nach 4 jahren 7500 km gelaufen überwiegend Asphaltierte Radwege täglich 40 km zur Arbeit.
> Dann war der Akku defekt.
> Neuer Ersatzakku ist nicht mehr verfügbar???????.
> Also musste ich einen Gebrauchtakku von Cube nehmen mit verringerter Kapazität.
> ...



Ein wirklich wichtiger Tipp fürs Leben, niemals bei kleinen Firmen kaufen die schnell wieder pleite gehn können.

Hättest du damals was mit Bosch gekauf hättest du keine Probleme mit Ersatz.


----------



## Zerzal (3. November 2018)

Was hat das mit Qualität zu tun? 
Ich bezweifle stark das es bei einem, eher noch aus den amfängen des E-Schrott booms stammenden Bike, bei einem andere Hersteller heute grossartig anders ausschauen würde.... 

Zumal sich das alles in den Letzten Jahren stark weiter entwickelt hat das unweigerlich gewisse verfahren geändert und dementsprechend Produktionen eingestellt wurden.   

Weiss gar nicht weshalb du dich so aufregst.....  In ein Paar jahren kann man dann rum jammern weil man keine non-Boost Gabel mehr findet.... oder und sowieso blablabla..... 


Und was genau kann Cube jetzt dafür?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (3. November 2018)

@Gutzje:
1. Du meckerst über Cube, ohne denen gegenüber vertragliche Ansprüche zu haben. Das wurde Dir hier schon mehrfach deutlich gesagt. 

2. Dein Händler scheint einwandfrei gearbeitet zu haben. Auch wenn es natürlich nachvollziehbar ist von einer Defektserie genervt zu sein.

3. Du moserst über Defekte, ohne diese genau benannt zu haben. Obwohl man Dich hier mehrfach drum gebeten hast.

Wie soll man Dir so helfen, oder wolltest Du Dich hier einfach nur auskotzen?


----------



## 5Werner2 (3. November 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Qualität zu tun?
> Ich bezweifle stark das es bei einem, eher noch aus den amfängen des E-Schrott booms stammenden Bike, bei einem andere Hersteller heute grossartig anders ausschauen würde....
> 
> Zumal sich das alles in den Letzten Jahren stark weiter entwickelt hat das unweigerlich gewisse verfahren geändert und dementsprechend Produktionen eingestellt wurden.
> ...


----------



## Cubie (3. November 2018)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> @Gutzje:
> 1. Du meckerst über Cube, ohne denen gegenüber vertragliche Ansprüche zu haben. Das wurde Dir hier schon mehrfach deutlich gesagt.
> 
> 2. Dein Händler scheint einwandfrei gearbeitet zu haben. Auch wenn es natürlich nachvollziehbar ist von einer Defektserie genervt zu sein.
> ...


Ich glaub du hast mit deinem Post den Anschluss verpasst...User Gutzje ist diesmal zu unrecht gescholten worden...


----------



## 5Werner2 (3. November 2018)

Qualiät hat sehr wohl etwas mit Nachhaltigkeit zutun.
Es handelt sich nicht um irgendeine technische inovation die logischerweise alte Teile ersetzt.
Sondern eindeutig um ein Verschleissteil.
Vielleicht hast du eine liebe Oma die dir jedes Jahr das neueste Rad bezahlt.
Genau diese Einstellung von dir zeigt mir das immer weniger Leute sich Gedanken über unsere Umwelt machen.Traurig


----------



## Hammer-Ali (3. November 2018)

Cubie schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast mit deinem Post den Anschluss verpasst...User Gutzje ist diesmal zu unrecht gescholten worden...


Okay.  

Der einzige Defekt, den ich von ihm geschildert oder besser gesagt bestätigt bekommen hab ist der Riss im Carbonrahmen beim HT im Bereich des Tretlagers. 

Was hab ich da denn so alles überlesen?


----------



## Cubie (3. November 2018)

5Werner2 schrieb:


> Qualiät hat sehr wohl etwas mit Nachhaltigkeit zutun.
> Es handelt sich nicht um irgendeine technische inovation die logischerweise alte Teile ersetzt.
> Sondern eindeutig um ein Verschleissteil.
> Vielleicht hast du eine liebe Oma die dir jedes Jahr das neueste Rad bezahlt.
> Genau diese Einstellung von dir zeigt mir das immer weniger Leute sich Gedanken über unsere Umwelt machen.Traurig



Aber ist es nicht gerade nachhaltig  was Cube da macht?!

Geprüfte Gebrauchtakkus wieder in den Verkehr zu bringen ist sicher nachhaltiger,
als diese obwohl noch funktionstüchtig, 
einfach zu entsorgen.

Wahrscheinlich hat der Gebrauchtakku am Ende eine höher Kapazität als dein verschlissener Akku.

Am Ende bist du einer der Ersten der erkennen muss,
was es heißt eine Gesellschaft mit E-Bikes und E-Autos zu elektrifizieren.

Die große Fragestellung nach Nachaltigkeit und wahrer Energiebilanz kommt erst 4-5 Jahren nach Inbetriebnahme.
Antworten auf die diese Frage findet man so gut wie gar nicht.
Und das ist wiederrum kein Thema, dass sich alleine auf Cube beschränkt.

Fazit, so ein geprüfter Gebrauchtakku ist eigentlich gar keine so schlechte Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5Werner2 (3. November 2018)

Gerade von einem Markenfahrradbauer wie Cube erwarte ich intelligente Lösungen in Bezug auf Nachhaltigkeit.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen das neuere Modelle sich verbessern.
In den tollen Werbeanzeigen vermisse ich solche Themen.
Das werde ich beim nächsten Kauf stärker beachten müssen.


----------



## Zerzal (3. November 2018)

5Werner2 schrieb:


> Qualiät hat sehr wohl etwas mit Nachhaltigkeit zutun.


Nicht in unserem aktuellen Wirtschaftssystem....



5Werner2 schrieb:


> Es handelt sich nicht um irgendeine technische inovation die logischerweise alte Teile ersetzt.
> Sondern eindeutig um ein Verschleissteil.


Dann schau dir mal den aktuellen E-Misst an..... 
Welches sie nunmal in den letzten paar Jahren, bezüglich Verwendung im Bike, weiterentwickelt hat. Wenn der Hersteller des Akkus den einstampft mag das blöd sein, keine Frage, aber ist nunmal so.
Über Nachhaltigkeit lässt sich streiten... Wäre es den Nachhaltig diese art Akku weiter zu produzieren obwohl er keinen Abnehmer mehr findet? 



5Werner2 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du eine liebe Oma die dir jedes Jahr das neueste Rad bezahlt.


Nö jedes Jahr nicht Alle vier reicht vollkommen, dann gibts den Akku nicht mehr... Spass.... Das wär ne feine Sache.... Aber nicht nötig. Ich fahre noch aus Muskelkraft...  



5Werner2 schrieb:


> Genau diese Einstellung von dir zeigt mir das immer weniger Leute sich Gedanken über unsere Umwelt machen.Traurig


So ein Schwachsinn! Mit genau dieser Einstellung würden wir Autos fahren für die ein Katalysator wohl immer noch ein Fremdwort wäre und literweise Sprit für nichts verpuffen.... ect...ect....ect.....   Und dein E-Bike könntest wohl in Filmen wie Back to the Future neben den Hoverboard belächeln... 
Mal davon abgesehen, warte mal, ach, eine E-Bike hat ja ein Motor..... mit was wird der geladen...? Etwa mit Kohlestrom


----------



## 5Werner2 (3. November 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> So ein Schwachsinn! Mit genau dieser Einstellung würden wir Autos fahren für die ein Katalysator wohl immer noch ein Fremdwort wäre und literweise Sprit für nichts verpuffen.... ect...ect....ect..... Und


Da fehlt aber schon ein bisschen Wissen .
Die meistenAutos von heute brauchen mehr Sprit wie vor zwanzig Jahren! Sie sind doppelt so schwer und haben dreimal soviel PS.


----------



## Zerzal (3. November 2018)

5Werner2 schrieb:


> Da fehlt aber schon ein bisschen Wissen .


Stimmt....


5Werner2 schrieb:


> Die meistenAutos von heute brauchen mehr Sprit wie vor zwanzig Jahren! Sie sind doppelt so schwer und haben dreimal soviel PS.


Oje.... Es ging um Effizienz.... Nicht um Käfer oder Ente vs. Lambo Huracan oder Ford F350


----------



## 5Werner2 (3. November 2018)

Zerzal schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal den aktuellen E-Misst an.....
> Welches sie nunmal in den letzten paar Jahren, bezüglich Verwendung im Bike, weiterentwickelt hat. Wenn der Hersteller des Akkus den einstampft mag das blöd sein, keine Frage, aber ist nunmal so.
> Über Nachhaltigkeit lässt sich streiten... Wäre es den Nachhaltig diese art Akku weiter zu produzieren obwohl er keinen Abnehmer mehr findet?


Ja da stimme ich dir zu.
Es wäre halt toll wenn ich den Akku aufschrauben könnte und die paar Zellen tauschen(zumal die mitlerweile höhere Kapazitäten haben)


----------



## Zerzal (3. November 2018)

5Werner2 schrieb:


> Es wäre halt toll wenn ich den Akku aufschrauben könnte und die paar Zellen tauschen


Ja, das ist blöd, da hast Du recht und es würde mir sicherlich auch erstmal sauer aufstossen. 
Aber das ist halt vermutlich weniger schlechte Qualität von Cube, als mehr Dummheit, oder böse Absicht, oder beides des Akku-Herstellers? Die Sache mit dem Akku ist ja leider mittlerweile bei vielen Geräten so doof gelöst... 

Vermutlich ergeht es in 4-5 Jahren den Aktuellen Modellen, wenn die Art und Weise des Antrieb‘s und der Positionierung der Komponenten wider eine andere ist, ähnlich.... 



5Werner2 schrieb:


> zumal die mitlerweile höhere Kapazitäten haben)


Was ja eventuell auch dazu beigetragen hat weshalb das nun anders gebaut wird...


----------



## S-H-A (3. November 2018)

Ich mag Cube nicht, gar nich nie nicht. 
Aber hier kannst du Cube echt keinen Vorwurf machen. Solche Fälle der ebike Anfänge gibt es auch bei Giant zu Häufe.


----------



## Zerzal (3. November 2018)

S-H-A schrieb:


> gar nich nie nicht.


Also magst du sie wieder


----------



## Cubie (3. November 2018)

5Werner2 schrieb:


> Ja da stimme ich dir zu.
> Es wäre halt toll wenn ich den Akku aufschrauben könnte und die paar Zellen tauschen(zumal die mitlerweile höhere Kapazitäten haben)



Das ist mega-gefährliches Halbwissen!!!

Akkus fangen nachweislich bei falscher Handhabung / Positonierung zueinander / Verkabelung / Isolierung usw. das brennen an.
Das sind durchaus komplexe Zusammenhänge,
die fundiertes Wissen in der Handhabung und Auslegung von Akkus voraussetzt!

Fälle in der Realität gibts genug, das fängt bei koreanischen Handys an und hört nicht bei kalifornischen Fahrzeugen auf.

Ich als Hersteller würde meine Akkus auch vor Manipulation schützen,
um die Gesundheit meiner Kunden und Dritter (Fahrrad im Mehrfamilienhaus Keller...)
zu bewahren, denn da hört der Spaß dann tatsächlich auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (3. November 2018)

Cubie schrieb:


> Das ist mega-gefährliches Halbwissen!!!
> 
> Akkus fangen nachweislich bei falscher Handhabung / Positonierung zueinander / Verkabelung / Isolierung usw. das brennen an.
> Das sind durchaus komplexe Zusammenhänge,
> ...


Da hast Du absolut recht. 
Aber so wie ich es verstanden habe, wollte er den Akku dazu an eine spezial Firma übergeben, die das auf Grund der Verklebung abgelehnt hat. 
Natürlich sollte man sowas nicht selber machen.


----------



## 5Werner2 (3. November 2018)

Cubie schrieb:


> Das ist mega-gefährliches Halbwissen!!!


Absolut richtig.!!!!
Der Umgang mit diesen Zellen erfordert Fachwissen.!!!!
Das steht ausser Frage.
Du musst aber auch den Verbraucher und nicht zuletzt unsere Umwelt vor solch einer Einwegmentalität schützen.


----------



## Cubie (4. November 2018)

5Werner2 schrieb:


> Du musst aber auch den Verbraucher und nicht zuletzt unsere Umwelt vor solch einer Einwegmentalität schützen.


100% Zustimmung,
deshalb finde ich ja gerade die von Cube angebotene Lösung mit einem geprüften Gebrauchtakku ganz vernünftig.


----------



## Koernersammler (22. Dezember 2018)

Das ist einfach BS, was einige hier schreiben! Ein Hersteller wählt die Komponenten aus und ist somit auch verantwortlich für die Ersatzteilversorgung. Ein Akku ist nun mal ein Verbrauchsprodukt und sollte dementsprechend auch als Ersatzteil lieferbar sein.
Bei Bosch bekommt man heute noch Akkus für die G1 Motoren, so muss das sein. 

Aber genau aus diesem Grund haben wir uns von allen Herstellern verabschiedet die nicht standardisierte Akkus verbauen. 
Es gibt mit dem Trend zum Intubeakku genug Hersteller die ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen und zum Teil abenteuerliche Akkukonstrukte verbauen. 

Hier ist eigentlich eine Regulierung oder eine freiwillige Selbstkontrolle der Industrie gefragt, das so etwas eben nicht passiert.
Ein E-bike, ob man es nun mag oder nicht, ist eine nicht unerhebliche Investition und sollte natürlich auch nach 4 Jahren noch mit Ersatzteilen versorgt werden. 

Ich denke aber, dass der Akku der als Gebrauchtware ausgeliefert wurde, tatsächlich ein neuer Akku ist, nur darf man Akkus deren Produktionsdatum alter wie ein Jahr ist nicht mehr als Neuware verkaufen, da die natürliche, bauartbedingte Alterung einen Teil der Nennkapazität aufgefressen hat. Somit umgeht man Reklamationen. Die Akkus verlieren auch bei richtiger Lagerung ca.0,5% per Monat.

Ich empfinde es unerträglich, wie man immer noch diskriminiert wird wenn man zu dem Thema E-Bike steht.
Ich habe auch fast ein Jahr ein Hibike Enduro gefahren da ich durch einen schweren Sturz die Linke Schulter und das rechte Knie verletzt hatte. Das E-Bike hat es für mich viel einfacher gemacht wieder aufs Rad zurück zu kommen und mit den Bike-Kumpels wieder gemeinsame Touren zu fahren.

Zum Schluß fand ich es sogar so richtig geil mit dem Ding diverse Flowtrails wo es keine Liftunterstützung gibt zu rocken. Entspannt den Berg hoch mit einem quasi Big Bike und dann mit viel Spaß wieder runter. Heute ist das aus meiner Sicht für sportliche Fahrer einer der wenigen sinnvollen Einsatzbereiche und wird meiner Meinung nach vom Funfaktor vollkommen unterschätzt. Nicht aus dem Fullface tropfen sondern......

Grüße


----------



## Cubie (23. Dezember 2018)

Koernersammler schrieb:


> Aber genau aus diesem Grund haben wir uns von allen Herstellern verabschiedet die nicht standardisierte Akkus verbauen.
> Grüße



Wer ist Wir???

Und wie lange sollten den ein Akku als Neuteil verfügbar sein?
3 Jahre 
5 Jahre
10 Jahre
15 Jahre

Warum ist ein überholter Gebrauchtakku keine Lösung?

Finde das Thema megaspannend, da sich unsere ganze Mobilität gerade in diese Richtung entwickelt.


----------



## Rockside (23. Dezember 2018)

Ich fürchte, daß man auch bei der e-Mobilität um gesetzliche Regelungen über die Verfügbarkeitsdauer von Ersatzakkus nicht herumkommen wird. Da macht sich so ziemlich jeder Hersteller einen schlanken Fuß. 
Die Neuerungen lösen sich so schnell ab, da fragt man sich schon, wie das logistisch gehen soll. Schliesslich sind das auch hohe Werte, die da auf unbestimmte Zeit eingelagert werden müssten, von denen man nicht weiss, ob die überhaupt jemals abverkauft werden würden. 
Schwierige Situation, wenn man sich anschaut, wie das sonst so im Elektronikhandel läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sascha1603 (23. Dezember 2018)

ich mache seit Jahren schon Modellbau, es ist normaler weise kein Problem diese Zellen zu tauschen, nur müssten die Hersteller die Möglichkeit lassen dies zu machen
z.B in Verbindung mit Spezialwerkzeug zum öffnen der Gehäuse
LiIon Zellen gibt es in allen verschieden Größen und Kapazität zu kaufen
ich hab bei einem Bekannten schon einen Lipo eingebaut bis sein Originaler gekommen ist (war nach 2 Jahren def.)
und im Modellbau fließen ganz andere Ströme, komme teils auf über 300A und knalle einen 12S Lipo (50v und 5000mah) in 4min leer


----------



## 5Werner2 (23. Dezember 2018)

Es gibt seit  Jahren Standartisierte Zellgrössen in welche Umverpackung (sprich Akkugehäuse)die kommen spielt eigentlich keine Rolle.
Die Hersteller egal welcher Produkte müssten per Gesetz gezwungen werden diese in ihrer Planung zu berücksichtigen und eine Austauschbarkeit zu garantieren.
Einfach zu argumentieren man würde alle Inovationen blockieren ist kein wirkliches Argument.
Der Berg an Schrott wird so immer grösser .Das ist vielen aber herzlich egal.
Leider ist es aber auch so das man viele heimische Hersteller kritisiert.
Asiatische billigproduzenten aber munter weiterproduzieren.
Deshalb werde ich auch weiterhin regionale Markenhersteller unterstützen.
Da besteht meiner Meinung nach die grösste Hoffnung auf Besserung.


----------



## Martinwurst (23. Dezember 2018)

Du kannst aber halt das Wissen und die Fertigkeiten eines Otto-normal E-Bike-Käufers nicht mit denen eines Modellbauers vergelichen.
Klar, wenn man sich auskennt, ist alles nicht schwer.


----------



## xxxT (23. Dezember 2018)

5Werner2 schrieb:


> Es gibt seit  Jahren Standartisierte Zellgrössen in welche Umverpackung (sprich Akkugehäuse)die kommen spielt eigentlich keine Rolle.
> Die Hersteller egal welcher Produkte müssten per Gesetz gezwungen werden diese in ihrer Planung zu berücksichtigen und eine Austauschbarkeit zu garantieren.
> Einfach zu argumentieren man würde alle Inovationen blockieren ist kein wirkliches Argument.
> Der Berg an Schrott wird so immer grösser .Das ist vielen aber herzlich egal.
> ...


hast ja im grunde recht, problem ist aber das der akkukram ,hauptsächlich eben gerade in asien produziert wird.


----------



## Rockside (23. Dezember 2018)

Die Akkus können aber eher nicht zum Selbstwerkeln gebaut werden. 

Denn diese Akkus mit diesen hohen Kapazitäten sind hochgradig gefährlich für die Allgemeinheit, wenn da ein selbsternannter sowieso 'Alleskönner' Mist baut. Und wenn man weiss, wie leicht man im i-Net an Spezialwerkzeuge kommt ....

Und am Ende heisst es nicht der Akku von Selbstwerker Sowieso, sondern das eBike der Marke XY ist explodiert.


----------



## xxxT (23. Dezember 2018)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Die Akkus können aber eher nicht zum Selbstwerkeln gebaut werden.
> 
> Denn diese Akkus mit diesen hohen Kapazitäten sind hochgradig gefährlich für die Allgemeinheit, wenn da ein selbsternannter sowieso 'Alleskönner' Mist baut. Und wenn man weiss, wie leicht man im i-Net an Spezialwerkzeuge kommt ....


da ist sicherlich  was dran, zumindest bei, fahrrad/ autoakkus. man könnte ja klein anfangen mit verklebten ,schwer oder schwierig wechselbaren lampenakkus ,zb, oder bei laptops. standards setzen.hat aber nix mit cube zu tun..


----------



## sascha1603 (23. Dezember 2018)

wenn ich nur die Akkus in der Heizbox ansehe, hab ich da x mal so viel Leistung wie der Akku von einem eBike
Akkus gehen nur bei zu hoher Entladung (C-Rate), bei zu hoher Entnahme der Kapazität oder Überladung hoch
dies kann normalerweise beim eBike nicht passieren, außer durch einen technischen defekt am Ladegerät oder des Computers beim fahren durch die Entladespannung der Zellen
die Außenmasse der Zellen sind bei gleicher Kapazität immer unterschiedlich! da gibt es keine Normgrößen! eine Zelle mit 2000mah gibt es zB in 170x40x12 oder 150x45x12 usw
dann kommt noch die unterschiedliche C-Rate dazu


----------



## Rockside (23. Dezember 2018)

Der selbsternannte 'Alleskönner' wird dann sagen:  'Haha, diese dummen Kleinbürger, was nicht passt, wird eben passend gemacht.' 
Und wenn's dann knallt, ...


----------



## sascha1603 (23. Dezember 2018)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Der selbsternannte 'Alleskönner' wird dann sagen:  'Haha, diese dummen Kleinbürger, was nicht passt, wird eben passend gemacht.'
> Und wenn's dann knallt, ...


du kennst dich ja aus mit Akkus?
die Kapazität hat absolut nichts gefährlich zu tun! nimm einen 1s Akku mit 20000mah, was soll damit passieren? da kann ich einen Nagel durch jagen und nichts passiert 
nimm einen 6S Akku mit 2000mah und jag dort einen Nagel durch, dann raucht es a bissl 
so viel zum Thema "Alleskönner" und Ahnung haben


----------



## Paul2599 (4. Januar 2019)

Zurück zum Thema: 
Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren ein Cube Fritzz 180 HPA Race. Komponenten für den Preis waren erste Sahne. Der Rahmen war das schlechteste was ich je gefahren bin. Hinterbau+ Rahmen zu weich (Im wiegetritt wandert das Tretlager schon im Centimeterbereich von rechts nach Links), Kinematik ebenfalls zu weich abgestimmt, Verabeitungsqualität mau. In 9 Monaten fahren mit circa 2000km ist 2 mal ein Bolzen vom Hinterbau gebrochen, völlig unterdiemensioniert. 
Cube kann ich nur Empfehlen als teilespender. Für 3500€ eins mit Kashima, Eagle etc. Kaufen und an einen gescheiten Rahmen schrauben. Kommt man billiger raus als z.b. bei einem Santa Cruz komplettbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (4. Januar 2019)

Paul2599 schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema:
> Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren ein Cube Fritzz 180 HPA Race. Komponenten für den Preis waren erste Sahne. Der Rahmen war das schlechteste was ich je gefahren bin. Hinterbau+ Rahmen zu weich (Im wiegetritt wandert das Tretlager schon im Centimeterbereich von rechts nach Links), Kinematik ebenfalls zu weich abgestimmt, Verabeitungsqualität mau. In 9 Monaten fahren mit circa 2000km ist 2 mal ein Bolzen vom Hinterbau gebrochen, völlig unterdiemensioniert.
> Cube kann ich nur Empfehlen als teilespender. Für 3500€ eins mit Kashima, Eagle etc. Kaufen und an einen gescheiten Rahmen schrauben. Kommt man billiger raus als z.b. bei einem Santa Cruz komplettbike.



Hast vergessen zu erwähnen, daß das bei jedem Hersteller passieren kann-eigene Erfahrungen. Im übrigen bedeuten großzügig dimensionierte Lager und Achsen nicht automatisch längere Lebensdauer. Hatte selbst mit den relativ klein gehaltenen lagern an meinem 2013er hpc 160 nie Probleme. Einmal im Jahr geöffnet, gereinigt und neues fett rein


----------



## Zerzal (4. Januar 2019)

Hab 4 Cube‘s + 4 Für Frau und Kids. Keines Macht Probleme. Der Brechende Bolzen am Hauptlager durch die Stahlversion ersetzten und gut ist. Problem Modelle gibt es bei jeder Marke. 
Da ist man auch bei Santa, Trek Sram, Shimano oder was weiss ich nicht, gefreit von... Von daher.....


----------



## sascha1603 (4. Januar 2019)

nur komisch, dass sie damit dann die Rampage runter kommen wenn Hobbyfahrer schon Probleme damit haben 
haben seit Jahren nur Cube und auch keine Probleme wie Schon geschrieben 1x Cube Stereo 160 Action Team, 1x Cube Stereo C62 140 SL und 1x Cube WLS
Vorher 1x Cube LTD (Hardtail) und 1x Cube Reaction HPA SL (Hardtail)
bei allen keine Probleme
wenn ich das Action Team nehme mit 6000€, in welchen Rahmen soll ich die Komponenten schrauben um ein vernünftiges Bike zu haben?


----------



## TirolerBiker (13. Februar 2019)

Ich sehe mich irgendwie genötigt meine Lanze für Cube zu schlagen

Ich hab letztes Jahr ein Cube Race One beim offiziellen Cube Händler in Tirol gekauft. Im Vergleich zu euren Rädern ist es ja beinahe billiger Ramsch.
Trotzdem bin ich laut diesem Gewichtsblatt in Summe zu schwer für das Rad und das einzige Problem, dass ich nach 1000km hatte, ist ein unglücklicher Sturz, weil sich mein Schuh bei der Ferse mit dem Schlauch von der Schaltung verheddert hat, was passiert ist, weil die kleine Gummihalterung weggegangen ist  und ich kurz erschrocken bin
Kabelbinder und Probleme Adieu


----------



## anneherz (14. Mai 2019)

Mir ist als das Rad vor 2 Jahren neu war,2x das Schaltauge gerissen........ohne ersichtlichen Grund
Kette gefressen usw,hatte echt Glück das ich nicht schneller unterwegs war.

Nach diesen 2x wurde mir kulanterweise das Bike vom Händler umgetauscht.
Von Cube selber hätte ich kein neues bekommen.
Ist mein erstes und letztes Cube.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (14. Mai 2019)

anneherz schrieb:


> Mir ist als das Rad vor 2 Jahren neu war,2x das Schaltauge gerissen........ohne ersichtlichen Grund
> Kette gefressen usw,hatte echt Glück das ich nicht schneller unterwegs war.
> 
> Nach diesen 2x wurde mir kulanterweise das Bike vom Händler umgetauscht.
> ...


Scheint mir eher wer die Schaltung mies eingestellt zu haben, denn daß das Fahrrad grundsätzlich ne miese Krücke ist von der man sich schnellstmöglich trennen sollte


----------



## Gurkenhobel (14. Mai 2019)

Wir haben auch drei Cube Räder in der Familie und keines davon macht Probleme. Bin schon jahrelang Fan der Marke. Habe mittlerweile das 3. Rad von Cube. Meine Frau und Tochter sind damit auch glücklich.


----------



## Zerzal (14. Mai 2019)

Klar, wenn das Schaltauge bricht, muss es sich einfach um ein absolutes grotenschlechtes Bike handeln. 

Am besten man nimmt ein Specialized S-Works Epic EVO, dessen Qualität ist so hoch, da nutzt sich nicht mal der Reifen ab.....


----------



## nreoj5 (21. Oktober 2019)

Also meine Erfahrung ist, dass die Qualität von Fahrrädern - besonders von Mountain Bikes - im Vergleich zu der Zeit vor 30 Jahren massiv abgenommen hat. 
Wir haben einige Fahrräder - die beiden Cubes sind mit Abstand die schlechtesten.
Cube E Bike: Magura Bremse von  Anfang an defekt. -> Austausch
Kette nicht E Bike geeignet -> Austausch von Kette, Ritzelpaket, Zahnrad vorne - hat keine 1000 km gehalten
Lager vorne und hinten beide defekt > Austausch 
Bosch Motor 3 mal getauscht - vermute Lagerproblem
Das alles auf Garantie.
Ständig Lagerprobleme - vorne + hinten ohne Garantieanspruch - das selbe für die schlechte Qualität beim kompletten 
Antrieb

Das was oben von einem vermeintlichen Händler geschrieben wurde, dass sich Cube kümmert, bezweifle ich stark.
Der Händler, der sich um meine Bikes kümmert, bekommt von Cube 25€ - kann sich aber dann mit den Herstellern der Komponenten direkt herumschlagen. Ein absolutes Verlustgeschäft.
Es ist absolut unakzeptabel, dass es für Endkunden keinen Kontakt direkt zu Cube gibt. 
Wenn ich ein Bike online irgendwo bestelle, ist eine Garantiereparatur gar nicht machbar.

Cube wählt einfach die schlechtesten Komponenten aus und überlässt dem Händler das Problem. Viele fahren gar nicht viel und 
dann ist das Bike ruckzuck aus der Garantie heraus und Cube ist fein raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (21. Oktober 2019)

Es ist der ganz normale Weg  das sich der Endkunde im Falle eines Defekts an seinen Händler wendet....habe selten soviel Blödsinn wie in deinem Post gelesen 
Bist du der zweit Account von @Florent29  ???


----------



## Cubie (21. Oktober 2019)

Dafür, dass er schon 30 Jahre Erfahrung hat wirkt er recht naiv...
Mit einem Golf würde er bei einem Defekt doch auch nicht in Wolfsburg in der Zentrale anrufen ?!


----------



## Shonzo (21. Oktober 2019)

Das auf den Serienrädern immer die billigsten Reifen, Kassetten und Ketten drauf sind ist kein Geheimnis. Ziel ist nicht lange Haltbarkeit, sondern ein möglichst geringer Verkaufspreis des Komplettrads.


----------



## nreoj5 (21. Oktober 2019)

Da Cube dem Händler leider nie die versprochenen Rahmengrößen geschickt hat, musste ich das Bike woanders kaufen.
Entfernung 240km. Zum Glück hat der Händler meiner Wahl die Garantieabwicklung übernommen. 
Der Händler hat die schlechten Standzeiten bei neuen MTBs  bestätigt.
Wir fahren Motocross - da habe ich noch nie ein Lager wechseln müssen Nach 4 Jahren.
Keine Kette und kein Ritzel. Und die Preise von Reifen usw. entsprechen denen von MTBs oder sind sogar noch billiger.
Kann eigentlich nicht sein. Mein Nachbar hat sich letztens Lustig gemacht über seinen Sohn, der für seine MTB Bremsklötze mehr bezahlt hat als er bei eBay für die Klötze für seinen alten Mercedes!!


----------



## Shonzo (21. Oktober 2019)

Gewinnmaximierung, Geiz ist geil, der Kunde zahlt es trotzdem und so weiter...

Fakt ist, es zwingt einen niemand dazu etwas zu kaufen. Kann jeder selbst für sich entscheiden. Andere Hobbies kosten aber auch Geld. ;-)


----------



## nreoj5 (21. Oktober 2019)

Cubie schrieb:


> Dafür, dass er schon 30 Jahre Erfahrung hat wirkt er recht naiv...
> Mit einem Golf würde er bei einem Defekt doch auch nicht in Wolfsburg in der Zentrale anrufen ?!


Doch - habe bei VW direkt angerufen -> die Antwort hat mir nicht gefallen -> Auto (T5 California - kein Golf) verkauft ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trauchhaus (21. Oktober 2019)

nreoj5 schrieb:


> Doch - habe bei VW direkt angerufen -> die Antwort hat mir nicht gefallen -> Auto (T5 California - kein Golf) verkauft ...



Dann verkauft doch dein Rad auch! So ein Schwachsinn der hier teilweise geschrieben wird. 

Im übrigen sieht man doch die Komponenten vor dem Kauf ? Wenn man wenig zahlt, bekommt man eben auch preiswerte Komponenten, das ist bei jeden Hersteller so. Im übrigen fahre ich inzwischen das vierte Cube, ohne grosse Probleme bei Fahrleistung von 5-7k Kilometer. Verschleissteile erneuern und weiter fahren, jeden Winter Innenlager und Steuersatz neu und die Saison geniessen.


----------



## nreoj5 (21. Oktober 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Gewinnmaximierung, Geiz ist geil, der Kunde zahlt es trotzdem und so weiter...
> 
> Fakt ist, es zwingt einen niemand dazu etwas zu kaufen. Kann jeder selbst für sich entscheiden. Andere Hobbies kosten aber auch Geld. ;-)


Man merkt es ja immer erst hinterher - daher gebe ich hier die Erfahrung weiter - noch n Cube würde ich nicht kaufen kaufen - wüsste aber zur Zeit auch keine Alternative - außer Motocross fahren


----------



## Shonzo (21. Oktober 2019)

nreoj5 schrieb:


> Man merkt es ja immer erst hinterher - daher gebe ich hier die Erfahrung weiter - noch n Cube würde ich nicht kaufen kaufen - wüsste aber zur Zeit auch keine Alternative - außer Motocross fahren



Du bekommst ein Cube für 300 und eins für 8000.


----------



## trauchhaus (22. Oktober 2019)

nreoj5 schrieb:


> Man merkt es ja immer erst hinterher - daher gebe ich hier die Erfahrung weiter - noch n Cube würde ich nicht kaufen kaufen - wüsste aber zur Zeit auch keine Alternative - außer Motocross fahren



Einfach passendes Geld ausgeben! Bei jedem anderen Hersteller wirst du genau dieselben bzw. vergleichbaren Anbauteile am Rad haben


----------



## Zerzal (22. Oktober 2019)

nreoj5 schrieb:


> Cube E Bike: Magura Bremse von Anfang an defekt. -> Austausch


Magura ist nicht Cube!?



nreoj5 schrieb:


> Kette nicht E Bike geeignet -> Austausch von Kette, Ritzelpaket, Zahnrad vorne - hat keine 1000 km gehalten


Sagt wer? Das bei E-Bike der Antrieb stärker belastet wird sollte klar sein.... 



nreoj5 schrieb:


> Lager vorne und hinten beide defekt > Austausch


Das dort gespart wird ist auch anderen Orts so.... Kommt auch bisschen drauf  an wie der Endkonsument diese behandelt... 



nreoj5 schrieb:


> Bosch Motor 3 mal getauscht - vermute Lagerproblem


Bosch ist nicht Cube.... ?



nreoj5 schrieb:


> Das alles auf Garantie.


Dann freu dich doch....



nreoj5 schrieb:


> Ständig Lagerprobleme - vorne + hinten ohne Garantieanspruch - das selbe für die schlechte Qualität beim kompletten
> Antrieb


Dann mach halt einmalig gute Lager rein. Problem behoben!?



nreoj5 schrieb:


> Viele fahren gar nicht viel und
> dann ist das Bike ruckzuck aus der Garantie heraus und Cube ist fein raus.


1. Viele haben diese Problem erst garnicht. 2. Irgendwann ist die Lebensdauer jedes Teils am Ende. 3. Die Garantie bei Cube ist eigentlich ganz gut!

Wäre Cube wirklich so scheisse wie du behauptest, wäre dieser Faden mehrere Hundert Seiten lang... 

Aber hey, kauf dir doch ein Speci S-Works Turbo Levo. Das ist so super toll, da geht niemals was kaputt und du musst dich nicht mit so blödsinnigem Zeugs rumärgern... .. Ja selbst die Kette hält da ein Lebenlag... 

Klar, wenn man ein Problem hat ist es immer ärgerlich..... Hatte selber Gerade eines, wurde Anstandslos behoben....


----------



## Bergfahrradler (31. Oktober 2019)

nreoj5 schrieb:


> Wir haben einige Fahrräder - die beiden Cubes sind mit Abstand die schlechtesten.
> Cube E Bike: Magura Bremse von  Anfang an defekt. -> Austausch
> Kette nicht E Bike geeignet -> Austausch von Kette, Ritzelpaket, Zahnrad vorne - hat keine 1000 km gehalten
> Lager vorne und hinten beide defekt > Austausch
> ...



Sind alles keine von Cube produzierten Teile. Kann dir also bei jedem anderen Hersteller auch passieren. Man sollte halt beim Kauf genau schauen, welche Antriebs-Komponenten, Laufräder, etc. verbaut sind. Irgendwo muss der relativ "günstige" Preis ja herkommen.

Fakt ist das die Qualität seit Jahren kontinuierlich massiv in den Keller geht. Egal ob Fahrrad, Elektrogeräte, Unterhaltungselektronik, etc.

Mein 2014er AMS 130 HPA Race 27.5 läuft jetzt in der 6. Saison und das immer noch absolut problemlos. Einziger Kritikpunkt ist die Ausführung der Schwingen-Hauptlagerung. Wenn die mal den Geist aufgibt, dann ist es praktisch ein wirtschaftlicher Totalschaden. Hätte man vorher drauf achten sollen. War mein Fehler.


----------



## nreoj5 (31. Oktober 2019)

Ja mit der Verringerung der Qualität hast Du Recht. 
Meines Erachtens nach ist das nicht Dein Fehler. Wenn vor 30 Jahren die Bikes eben viele Jahre gehalten haben, sollten sie das heute auch. Wenn Motocrossmaschinen nicht unter Hochdruck und maximalen Dreck kaputt gehen, dann sollten Ebikes wenigstens bei Matsch und Regen länger als 1000 km halten. Erst recht bei den exorbitanten Preisen.


----------



## nreoj5 (31. Oktober 2019)

CUBE hat auf jeden Fall die Hauptschuld. Erstens designen sie die Bikes - wissentlich schlechte oder ungeeignete Komponenten werden trotzdem ausgewählt.. Und sie haben als Einzige die Macht gegen die schlechte Fertigungsquslität etwas zu unternehmen. Haben sie natürlich kein Interesse dran - können dann mehr verkaufen. Und das kleine Problem mit den Kunden wird dann schnell gelöst. Der Händler wird schlecht entlohnt für Garantiereparaturen und dem Kunden selbst wird jede Art von Kontakt verweigert ...


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (31. Oktober 2019)

nreoj5 schrieb:


> CUBE hat auf jeden Fall die Hauptschuld. Erstens designen sie die Bikes - wissentlich schlechte oder ungeeignete Komponenten werden trotzdem ausgewählt.. Und sie haben als Einzige die Macht gegen die schlechte Fertigungsquslität etwas zu unternehmen. Haben sie natürlich kein Interesse dran - können dann mehr verkaufen. Und das kleine Problem mit den Kunden wird dann schnell gelöst. Der Händler wird schlecht entlohnt für Garantiereparaturen und dem Kunden selbst wird jede Art von Kontakt verweigert ...



ich denke, dass deine Aussage, schlicht deiner eigenen kleinen Filterblase entspricht. Ich trau` mir zu wetten, dass dein "Problemmodell" etliche tausend mal produziert und verkauft wurde und die genannten Fehler der jeweiligen Einzelteile im kleinsten %-Bereich, wenn nicht sogar - isoliert betrachtet - ‰ Bereich liegen dürften.
"Probleme" gibt es bei jedem Produkt - i.d.R. funktionieren die am Markt verfügbaren Teile alle hervorragend unabhängig dessen, an welchem Rahmen diese gespaxt werden.
aus eigener Erfahrung, sind Cube Räder qualitativ nicht besser, oder schlechter, als der Wettbewerb.
würde Cube, eine solche schlechte Qualität, wie hier benannt, verkaufen, würden sie wohl kaum jedes Jahr aufs neue Rekordzahlen produzieren.


----------



## nreoj5 (31. Oktober 2019)

Viele fahren kaum oder wechseln ständig die Bikes - daher tritt es dann wohl nicht immer auf ... 
Einfach zu schreiben, dass es nicht stimmt, ohne Argumente zu bringen, hilft einfach nicht weiter ... 
Der Bikehändler hat die massiv schlechter werdende Qualität bestätigt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerzal (31. Oktober 2019)

nreoj5 schrieb:


> Viele fahren kaum oder wechseln ständig die Bikes - daher tritt es dann wohl nicht immer auf ...


Das ist doch Käse! Wieviel kennst Du denn.... 10? Und wieviel fährst Du denn? Also KM meine ich...


----------



## nreoj5 (31. Oktober 2019)

1/2h - 1h / Tag im Schnitt ... 
Km ist schlecht zu sagen - jedes Mal wenn der Motor bei Bosch getauscht wird - bei mir 3x - werden die km auf 0 zurückgesetzt ..,


----------



## Zerzal (31. Oktober 2019)

Aus meiner Sicht gehörst also auch zu denen die „kaum“fahren....  siehst Du wo hin die Reise geht?


----------



## Cubie (31. Oktober 2019)

nreoj5 schrieb:


> CUBE hat auf jeden Fall die Hauptschuld. Erstens designen sie die Bikes - wissentlich schlechte oder ungeeignete Komponenten werden trotzdem ausgewählt.. Und sie haben als Einzige die Macht gegen die schlechte Fertigungsquslität etwas zu unternehmen. Haben sie natürlich kein Interesse dran - können dann mehr verkaufen. Und das kleine Problem mit den Kunden wird dann schnell gelöst. Der Händler wird schlecht entlohnt für Garantiereparaturen und dem Kunden selbst wird jede Art von Kontakt verweigert ...


das ist aber ein ganz schön heftiger geistiger Durchfall...


----------



## Wubber (1. November 2019)

Cube Reaction SL Model 2015, ca. 21000km drauf, das übliche wie immer Verschleißteile.
Cube C62 Reaction SL Model 2019 jetzt 7100km drauf, Curbel Race Faxe knarzte nach 5000km, habe eine Shimano XT eingebaut. Sonst das übliche Verschleißteile.

Die Argumente die man hier so liest sind nicht nachvollziehbar.
Wenn der Rahmen ein Problem hat, ja dann ist er von Cube. Was ist auch sonst noch von Cube? Das sind alles Zukaufteile. Das einzige was noch von Cube ist sind die Fulcrum Laufräder. Aber schon der Freilauf ist wieder von Shimano.
Je nach Preisklasse des Rades teure oder günstige Komponenten wie überall sonst auch.  Und auch da heißt es nicht das teuerste hält am längsten. Ab einer gewissen Preisklasse geht die Haltbarkeit wieder zurück. Eine SRAM Eagel 12 Fach Kette kannste nun mal öfter tauschen als eine XT 10 fach,....

Und dann kommt es ja noch ganz stark darauf an wie man fährt und bei welchem Wetter.....

Ich bin mit Cube doch zufrieden. Andere Carbonrahmen halten nicht länger. Bei meinem 2015 Model merkt man schon dass der Rahmen nicht mehr die Steifigkeit hat die er hatte.  Das wird nicht mehr im Gelände bewegt.


----------



## Zerzal (1. November 2019)

Wubber schrieb:


> Das einzige was noch von Cube ist sind die Fulcrum Laufräder


Das wäre mir aber neu....? 
Wenn, dann ist das ganze Newmen gedönns, mit dem ich Persönlich auf Kriegsfuss stehe, (ohne hier n‘ Fass auf zu machen), von Cube... Sonnst wird das doch, bis auf den Rahmen natürlich, alles umgelabeltes Zeug sein...


----------



## nreoj5 (1. November 2019)

Hmmm... nach 4 Jahren macht der Rahmen nicht mehr mit?... staun ... 

... für mich sind Bremsklötze und Mantel Verschleißteile ... na egal ... 

Soll jeder sein Geld verschleudern, wie er will, ich stecke es jetzt in Benzin ...


----------



## nreoj5 (1. November 2019)

Hmmm... nach 4 Jahren macht der Rahmen nicht mehr mit?... staun ... 

... für mich sind Bremsklötze und Mantel Verschleißteile ... na egal ... 

Soll jeder sein Geld verschleudern, wie er will, ich stecke es jetzt in Benzin ...


----------



## Dirty-old-man (1. November 2019)

Ich fahre ein Cube Nutrail race Mod.2016 M.
Das Tretlager knarzt nach nun (immerhin) fast drei Jahren intensiver Fahrradnutzung. Diese beträgt im Sommer etwa zwanzig Wochenstunden, im Winter etwas mehr. 
Die versenkbare Sattelstuetze, bislang ohne Service, arbeitet bei sehr kaltem Wetter nicht mehr einwandfrei.
Das 2500-Euro-Rad in seiner Gesamtheit wird von mir aber als qualitativ hochwertig empfunden und macht alle meine fixen Ideen gut mit.

Ich habe mir beim "Tag der offenen Tür" bei Cube die Firma angeschaut und mich über die vermeintliche oberpfaelzische Heimat meines Rades informiert.
Der Rahmen mag in blauweissen Ideen zu wurzeln, geschweißt wurde er in Asien.
Die Radfelgen sind eidgenoessisch und der ganze Rest ist Zukauf. 

Bei den Volumenmodellen kommen die Radfelgen aus dem Einspeichroboter am Produktionsstandort. Die Fahrräder werden am Fliessband im Akkord und aus Zulieferungen zusammengeschraubt.
Ich halte es für möglich, dass nach dem letzt- und diesjaehrigen Bau neuer Hallen in Marktredwitz es 2020 wieder einen "Oeffentlichkeitstag" geben wird. Das wäre dann ein Besuch wert und wer rhetorisch begabt ist, kann für kritische Fragen bei / von den für Öffentlichkeitskontakte ermaechtigten Mitarbeitern auch einen zufriedenstellenden Antwortinformatonsgehalt erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wubber (1. November 2019)

nreoj5 schrieb:


> Hmmm... nach 4 Jahren macht der Rahmen nicht mehr mit?... staun ...
> 
> ... für mich sind Bremsklötze und Mantel Verschleißteile ... na egal ...
> 
> Soll jeder sein Geld verschleudern, wie er will, ich stecke es jetzt in Benzin ...



Na ja nach 21000 km ist so ein Rahmen halt nicht mehr neu. Ich denke mal das Problem wirst Du bei einem MTB bei vielen Carbonrahmen haben. Er hat einfach nicht mehr die Steifigkeit die er mal hatte. Mit 85 KG bin ich auch kein Fliegengewicht.


----------

